# Help me choose an online print lab



## elemental (Sep 20, 2008)

After seeing a recent thread discussing some Adorama prints, I checked out the site and the prices are fantastic. They're also almost identical to the Mpix prices, which I've heard is the gold standard for online printing. I've got quite a few images I've been meaning to have printed, and I'm about ready to give one of these a shot. I'm also willing to try something else if that's my best option. Adorama seems to have some good deals going (free 4x6s, $1 8x10s), but I know Mpix has a great reputation. On the other hand, I've heard complaints that Mpix deletes your aco**** if you don't order often enough (or something like that). Any thoughts?

Oh, if it makes any difference, a large amount of my print volume will be black and white. Mpix has a specific paper for this, while Adorama does not.


----------



## HelenOster (Sep 21, 2008)

elemental said:


> After seeing a recent thread discussing some Adorama prints, I checked out the site and the prices are fantastic. They're also almost identical to the Mpix prices, which I've heard is the gold standard for online printing. I've got quite a few images I've been meaning to have printed, and I'm about ready to give one of these a shot. I'm also willing to try something else if that's my best option. Adorama seems to have some good deals going (free 4x6s, $1 8x10s), but I know Mpix has a great reputation. On the other hand, I've heard complaints that Mpix deletes your aco**** if you don't order often enough (or something like that). Any thoughts?
> 
> Oh, if it makes any difference, a large amount of my print volume will be black and white. Mpix has a specific paper for this, while Adorama does not.


 

I just checked with the Director at AdoramaPix, & he assures me that Adorama does, in fact, have a specific paper for printing black & white.

If you need any further information, please don't hesitate to contact me directly: helen.oster@adoramacamera.com

Sincerely

Helen Oster
Adorama Camera Customer Service Ambassador


----------



## elemental (Sep 21, 2008)

Helen, I've sent you an email for more info. Thank you so much for your help.

After more review, it turns out that Adorama doesn't do 8x8s, which are available from Mpix for under $2. Since square is probably my favorite aspect ratio, this is a disadvantage. I was definitely leaning toward Adorama. Anyone else have feedback or experiences or anything at all to say?


----------



## Mike30D (Sep 21, 2008)

I use WHCC and H&H. Both have great customer service and will print pretty much any size you want. There are lots of others to check out too...

*Professional Labs*

White House Custom Colour
H&H Color Lab
Miller's Professional Imaging
Mpix.com Online Digital Imaging Service - Order digital photo prints online from professional imaging lab
http://www.digilabs.biz
Buckeye Color Lab - Index
:COLOR INCORPORATED | d i g i t a l p r o l a b:
Hunt Color Lab, Inc - A professional photo-finishing lab located in north Atlanta.
K&K Color Lab
Burrell Pro Labs :: Where Photography Matters!
Bay Photo Lab, roes, digital prints
Photocraft Imaging Digital Photo Lab
Kalamazoo ColorLab
Welcome to Galaxy Professional Imaging, Inc. 3460 Seneca Street, West Seneca, NY 14224
Meridian Professional Imaging - home
Welcome to Professional Color Service - Metairie, Louisiana
Professional Photo Lab - Full Color
NAP Home Page
Photo Imaging, Photo Design, Graphic Designing, BWC Photo Imaging, E-6, C-41, B&W Processing - Dallas Texas


----------



## bikefreax (Sep 21, 2008)

I had wonderful experiance with Mpix. I did use the balck and white paper for 2 of my photos and love them. They were very helpfull betond expectations. I actually sent them the wrong file and even though it was already printed the re-printed it for me anyway. Then when I got them back I did not use the black and white paper and they turned out with a brown cast. They have a free re-print so I contacted them and they did the free re-print on the black and white paper for me. All I can say is 2 thumbs up for Mpix. Plus I live in Missouri and I had then the next day. AAAA+++++


----------



## Puma (Sep 22, 2008)

.

 I absolutely love Mpix. I have ordered all kinds of things from them. Hardcover photobooks, memory mates, buttons, calendars and ofcourse all kinds of prints of various sizes.

  Everything has always been handled quickly and professionally. They are my number 1 choice. They have recently redone there site I have gotten a bunch of emails from them but havent ordered since the new site.

-Puma-

.


----------



## elemental (Sep 22, 2008)

The more I look into this, the more I am overwhelmed by the love for Mpix. Their prices are as good as anyone else's, but their reputation is legendary. I like Adorama's deals and their system looks promising as well, but for me Mpix's greater variety of offerings and black and white paper options are the dealmakers. I've had so much misery dealing with color casts on my scanned and printed negatives that the idea of eliminating this prospect from my prints is just too enticing.

I now have an Mpix acount and hope to order some prints later this week.

Thank you to everyone who offered insights.


----------



## xposurepro (Oct 7, 2008)

I use Mpix for everything except photo books .. for the books I use blurb


----------

